# Hendersonville NC Bike Show



## Phattiremike (Jun 4, 2017)

June 24th, see attached.

Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks like a great event!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 4, 2017)

Im planning on going for the day, looking fwd to it!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm in too!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2017)

It would be nice if there was a flyer or something giving more specifics. Some of us are Facebook intolerant! Is this strictly a show with various classes or is it a swap meet and show? Entry fee? location address? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2017)

4 awards Pre-war, Post-war, Rat Rod, and Custom. Mark was making awards. This is something he sent me.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> It would be nice if there was a flyer or something giving more specifics. Some of us are Facebook intolerant! Is this strictly a show with various classes or is it a swap meet and show? Entry fee? location address? V/r Shawn




I just checked again, and don't see much info posted on FB?.  I don't know if there's a swap either?  It's a few hours away so I thought I would attend.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jun 10, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of fun! Count me in!


----------



## Mark Allard (Jun 10, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> I just checked again, and don't see much info posted on FB?.  I don't know if there's a swap either?  It's a few hours away so I thought I would attend.



Hey Mike sorry I didn't get back to you sooner , just now saw it. This will be a show only since this is the first year and we have limited space and we have no idea what kind of a turn out to expect. Tomorrow I plan on making a swap meet page on Facebook where people can post what they have for sale or swap and they can make a deal and meet at the show. Hope you're able to make it. Also we will be raffling off a custom JC Higgins Flightliner.


----------



## Mark Allard (Jun 10, 2017)

This event will be a show only and is being held in conjunction with the Hendersonville Vintage and antique show in Historic Downtown Hendersonville. There will be a vintage car show, antique dealers, music and of course food. We will also be raffling of this Custom JC Higgins Flightliner. Hope to see Y'all there.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 11, 2017)

Mark,

Put me on the list I will bring a bike maybe 2 for show.  Is there a fee to enter, what time?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mark Allard (Jun 11, 2017)

Show is free.


----------



## Mark Allard (Jun 11, 2017)

10am-3


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 19, 2017)

Just a few more days


----------



## scootergenius (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Guys,
New member here, bike shop owner from Greenville SC and brand new at this vintage bike thing.  Anyhow, I'll be in Hendersonville Saturday morning, and if anybody's interested in this 40s Hawthorne tank bike I can bring it up. More pictures and details in the For Sale section here http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mid-late-40s-hawthorne-tank-bike.112997/#post-746587


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Not in the cards for me to make this one! See you guys in July for the Hurricane Coaster ride in Charlotte. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm still coming how's the weather going to be?


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 23, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> I'm still coming how's the weather going to be?


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 23, 2017)

One things for sure, the forecast has changed every hour, every day this week


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Someone better get pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 24, 2017)

Turned out to be a great show! Mother nature was on our side! Therd was like 50 bikes and tons of lookers from the main st. sale going on! Good times!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Glad the weather held out. Thanks for the pictures Don! V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jun 24, 2017)

Sure hate I missed this show, but glad my bikes didn't get rained on.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Sure hate I missed this show, but glad my bikes didn't get rained on.




Rain don't hurt'em. Both of the bikes we took to Nashville got rained on and I just spent an hour or so when we got back cleaning them. I would have like to made it just to see Mike's Ranger but last week was a hell week for me and I needed to power down a bit. Hope to see everyone at the July Hurricane Coaster in Charlotte in July. V/r Shawn


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jun 25, 2017)

I haven't been on here in a week. Had I known this was going on, I'd have been there. We were looking for anything to do yesterday, and we were in the mood to drive a little bit. Maybe next time


----------

